
John von Neumann's Amazing Life – The Martians from Hungary - szines
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_von_Neumann
======
szines
The Martians:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Martians_(scientists)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Martians_\(scientists\))

